# Opinions on the Burberry Waterloo trench coat?



## QueenofWrapDress

So after years of wanting a Burberry trench coat, I'm ready to take the plunge, and the Waterloo caught my eye. Alas, there don't seem to be any reviews so far.

I kind of like the chestnut colour it comes in (but might still go for the honey or black) as well as the added length. Having read both the Sandringham and Kensington can be tight around the bust/arms and being slightly busty I also feel the raglan sleeves could provide a bit more room. I was slightly taken aback with Burberry claiming it's "oversized", but the pictures don't really look like it.

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Can’t give any advice except to say that the chestnut color is really nice.  They are all nice but the chestnut is a standout to me.


----------



## layd3k

The Waterloo is the one I want!! I've seen it in store and it is roomy, more on trend than the tighter Sandrigham and Kensington, more space overall (in the body and in the sleeves). I wish I had tried it on.

The chestnut colour is stunning, but black is always a classic. Black is the one I want.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

layd3k said:


> The Waterloo is the one I want!! I've seen it in store and it is roomy, more on trend than the tighter Sandrigham and Kensington, more space overall (in the body and in the sleeves). I wish I had tried it on.
> 
> The chestnut colour is stunning, but black is always a classic. Black is the one I want.



I might have to travel to see it in person but sounds promising! I do wear so much black I thought I could be daring, but maybe not for something I'll wear a lot haha.


----------



## layd3k

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I might have to travel to see it in person but sounds promising! I do wear so much black I thought I could be daring, but maybe not for something I'll wear a lot haha.


I think you will get more use out of the black. I like the chestnut but love the idea of more of an oversized classic Burberry trench in black.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

layd3k said:


> I think you will get more use out of the black. I like the chestnut but love the idea of more of an oversized classic Burberry trench in black.


Would you say it will still stand the test of time instead of being trendy today and dated tomorrow?


----------



## amielamie

Hi, I actually bought one last year from Le Bon Marche in Paris and do not think that it is oversized at all. I bought one according to my true size and felt that it is very flattering to my figure. I am 5'6" 116 lb and usually wear a US size 2 and occasionally US 4. The Waterloo 4 (UK 6) was def a bit too big on me. So I ended up getting the size 2 (or UK4)--the sales lady and some other shoppers all agree. For some reason all of the models in the product page for this piece are wearing a UK size 8 but I would go for your regular size.

PS: I'm also listing this piece for sale for a discount because after I returned to the US I just realized that I had too many long trench coats already... So I am on my journey to find a good home for this beautiful coat. Just in case anyone is of similar size, here is my listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burber...ench-Coat-US2-UK4-S-XS-MSRP-2090/274481454438


----------



## Lady001

I love the chestnut. Also the Waterloo model for me is perfect. I have a Vintage Burberry Trench but am thinking of purchasing a new one.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Revisiting my old thread to announce  I never got around to make the purchase, just remembered, was ready to pull the trigger on the chestnut, and now they don't make this colour anymore. 

Being indecisive is the bane of my existence *sigh*


----------



## BringMyBurberry

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Revisiting my old thread to announce  I never got around to make the purchase, just remembered, was ready to pull the trigger on the chestnut, and now they don't make this colour anymore.
> 
> Being indecisive is the bane of my existence *sigh*


You may want to consider a Kensigton. I believe you will love the fit!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

BringMyBurberry said:


> You may want to consider a Kensigton. I believe you will love the fit!



I think I'll have to just make the 1+ hour drive to the nearest store and try them on in person, but Covid has made me lazy haha.


----------



## Siddy77

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I think I'll have to just make the 1+ hour drive to the nearest store and try them on in person, but Covid has made me lazy haha.


Can I ask if the Waterloo seemed excessively long to you? I’m so tempted to get it (online of course) but at 5”5 feel it might swallow me up!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Siddy77 said:


> Can I ask if the Waterloo seemed excessively long to you? I’m so tempted to get it (online of course) but at 5”5 feel it might swallow me up!



I have not seen it in person yet, but also the length is one of its selling points for me (I'm your height). If the Kensington hits me where it hits the model (just brushing the knee) that's for some reason a super unflattering length for me.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I have not seen it in person yet, but also the length is one of its selling points for me (I'm your height). If the Kensington hits me where it hits the model (just brushing the knee) that's for some reason a super unflattering length for me.


You can also look into getting a longer version of whatever you love and have the store alter it for free. Just an option.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

So two years later and still no Burberry trench for me, BUT they just introduced the Waterloo in Camel which is much more flattering on my complexion than Honey Yellow, I just need to make the trip to an actual store before dropping that kind of money. I'm still a bit heartbroken over the missed opportunity with the Chestnut but the Camel is really growing on me, plus maybe that will teach me to not always drag out my decisions haha.


----------



## CoastalCouture

QueenofWrapDress said:


> So two years later and still no Burberry trench for me, BUT they just introduced the Waterloo in Camel which is much more flattering on my complexion than Honey Yellow, I just need to make the trip to an actual store before dropping that kind of money. I'm still a bit heartbroken over the missed opportunity with the Chestnut but the Camel is really growing on me, plus maybe that will teach me to not always drag out my decisions haha.


Hello, I'd also wanted a Burberry trench forever. Before Covid, I had the opportunity to try on both the Waterloo and the Kensington. I'm 5'4" on a good day and have a busty figure. The Kensington was more flattering to me. The raglan shoulder of the Waterloo did not look as good on me as the structured shoulder of the Kensington. I recently got a Kensington in the mid length. I don't know where you are but, the boutiques here will do complimentary alterations on their coats. I had just the sleeves shortened and I love how it turned out. I chose navy over black - just better for my coloration and wardrobe. Your day will come! Good luck!


----------

